# PERIPHERY Icarus Lives Video Premiere



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 15, 2010)

PERIPHERY Icarus Lives Video Premiere - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

I came

The water effect is pretty cool too.

I'm this will get closed when misha posts it up, but oh well.


----------



## eventhetrees (Apr 15, 2010)

w00t for staying up late.

watching now! 

edit: fucking awesome. Got censored there during the best part haha. Sounds soo good, better audio quality than myspace, I can't wait for my pre-order to arrive already!


----------



## george galatis (Apr 15, 2010)

this band....is so cool!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 15, 2010)

Badass


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2010)

Finally. Time for them to get huge.


----------



## eventhetrees (Apr 15, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Finally. Time for them to get huge.


----------



## SPBY (Apr 15, 2010)

... thank you bulb, and the rest of periphery... that's all i can say, thank you


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2010)

The only thing that would've made that more epic is if Bulb did the solo wearing a speedo while riding a great white over the Brooklyn bridge.


----------



## MacTown09 (Apr 15, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Finally. Time for them to get huge.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuck yes, incredible as expected


----------



## Apophis (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2010)

Peter Steele is dead and there's a periphery video out. Things are changing.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I would've liked it more if the running water on the glass went away after a bit so we could see the band properly, but it's still a great video nonetheless


----------



## Andii (Apr 15, 2010)

They didn't even have to comb their hair. The people in the video could be anyone really .


----------



## zerohawk (Apr 15, 2010)

That was pretty badass but also annoying at the same time lol. I really wanted to actually SEE the band lol. Whatever, they have a whole album they can make successful singles and videos out of


----------



## Winspear (Apr 15, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I think I would've liked it more if the running water on the glass went away after a bit so we could see the band properly, but it's still a great video nonetheless



Yeah, I was thinking the glass was gonna explode when the band came in...maybe when the vocals come in...nope?  Kind of annoying, but good shit!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 15, 2010)

Great video, really interesting idea.


----------



## B36arin (Apr 15, 2010)

That's pretty cool. I love the orange cab in the background


----------



## angryman (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Dan (Apr 15, 2010)

Meh, i didnt really feel either way toward the video. No offence to Misha or the guys at all when they read this comment. But from what i could tell it had no real concept behind it other than put a plastic screen infront of a camera and dribble water down it. They could have totally done something relevant to the Icarus theme, that would have been sick.

Awesome song, dont get me wrong. But i think the video lets it down a hell of a lot.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 15, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I think I would've liked it more if the running water on the glass went away after a bit so we could see the band properly, but it's still a great video nonetheless


----------



## Espaul (Apr 15, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Time for them to get huge.



I really hope not :S reason why is that almost every band gets more mainstream when they get huge. Periphery has gotten more and more popular, and they have gotten more and more mainstream too. 

I joined about the time when bulb posted "the focus hour" and I really want more of that. I hope we can get more of that in the future.


BUT, don't get me wrong guys  I've preordered the cd too  I usually really enjoy what bulbasaur puts out!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 15, 2010)

I like Spencer more and more 
Awesome singer!!
Except when he does that scratchy-screechy-emo-stuff 
But otherwise: GO SPENCE!

To the video: Yeah, it would have been cool if the glass breaks when the song starts but for a first music video it's cool


----------



## Meshugger (Apr 15, 2010)

Uh? Who's playing a RG2228 in the video? More importantly, why is there one there to begin with? considering all the pictures of the guitars that i have seen of the band has been Blackmachines, Caparisons and JPs...


----------



## PnKnG (Apr 15, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> Uh? Who's playing a RG2228 in the video? More importantly, why is there one there to begin with? considering all the pictures of the guitars that i have seen of the band has been Blackmachines, Caparisons and JPs...



In case you haven't heard it yet.
They are endorsed by Ibanez.


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 15, 2010)

^ Yeah, it was addressed here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1937630-post8.html

Cool concept. Too bad about all the Spencer hate on the comments page there. I think he's fantastic and can only get better.


----------



## guitar4tw (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome video!


----------



## Meshugger (Apr 15, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> In case you haven't heard it yet.
> They are endorsed by Ibanez.



Oh.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 15, 2010)

Espaul said:


> I really hope not :S reason why is that almost every band gets more mainstream when they get huge. Periphery has gotten more and more popular, and they have gotten more and more mainstream too.
> 
> I joined about the time when bulb posted "the focus hour" and I really want more of that. I hope we can get more of that in the future.
> 
> ...



sorry Im confused, how does a band become mainstream and start writing mainstream material when there still underground ? I mean misha and the rest of periphery have been posting songs on there soundclick years before they got signed. as far as the type of material they put out they've, from what I understanded, turned down several offers before sumerian even approached them and even still they pretty much sculpted the deal so that A) they owned there own material and B) had exclusive creative control so ya know what I do hope they get huge or at least big enough to make some money at it. everyone has this convoluted idea that when you get big you sell out but you know as well as I do that we would all like to do this for a living and that means selling records and selling out concerts.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Apr 15, 2010)

Plug said:


> Meh, i didnt really feel either way toward the video. No offence to Misha or the guys at all when they read this comment. But from what i could tell it had no real concept behind it other than put a plastic screen infront of a camera and dribble water down it. They could have totally done something relevant to the Icarus theme, that would have been sick.
> 
> Awesome song, dont get me wrong. But i think the video lets it down a hell of a lot.



QFT. Video didn't do much for me.


----------



## TreWatson (Apr 15, 2010)

personally still prefer chris's vocals, but i mean, it's whatever.

good vid.


----------



## Sliggy (Apr 15, 2010)

I love Spencer's vocals and this band. REALLY annoying video though


----------



## Arsis (Apr 15, 2010)

I take it this is teh album audiomix? I like the older version much better. Has more balls to it IMO. The video is pretty sweet though.I'm happy for Periphery getting a video out there.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 15, 2010)

I liked it. I like the newer mixes I've heard, and Spencer's vocals sound great to me. And Bulb doing a little crabcore posing to start it off gave me a giggle.


----------



## generation_trip (Apr 15, 2010)

minusthemonkey said:


> I liked it. I like the newer mixes I've heard, and Spencer's vocals sound great to me. And Bulb doing a little crabcore posing to start it off gave me a giggle.



i agree with this guy, bulbs random crabcore impression at the start made me laugh, but nah is a good vid guys im happy for you hope to see more to come


----------



## Sliggy (Apr 15, 2010)

You noobs... that was Alex at the start...


----------



## matt397 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sliggy said:


> You noobs... that was Alex at the start...



Pffhahaha, beat me to it dammit. thats definately alex from what Ive seen from live videos he does an awesome crab impersonation


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool vid, and badass song!


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 15, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Pffhahaha, beat me to it dammit. thats definately alex from what Ive seen from live videos he does an awesome crab impersonation



I stand corrected. Still hilarious though.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

I actually really liked the different camera angles they used, especially because they incorporated gear into the shots.

secondly, the water effect was lost on me, but im thinking it has something to do with "periphery is a new band blah about to break through blah" type theme. If i had never heard this band before and saw tis on television, i would be SCOURING the internet trying to get more information. some people see the band members and make assumptions and don't really look anymore.

I could be completely wrong, but im sure Misha will shed light... or water eventually.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 15, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> they incorporated gear into the shots.



This, I quite liked.

The water thing... Not so much.

Doesn't change how much I love the song, though.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 15, 2010)

After watching it a second time it kinda looks like some sort of trailer. You can't see the band, if someone sees this for the first time he will have no idea who these guys are. No people, just sound. Like a sample of what is about to come


----------



## Default_M (Apr 15, 2010)

The water may be too do with the story of Icarus and Daedalus, when Icarus falls in to the sea after flying too close to the sun.


----------



## preboha (Apr 15, 2010)

great video, i hoped they would have some LACSs there but nevermind.

great crab-core like moves too


----------



## Mexi (Apr 15, 2010)

I liked it, sort of a concept-style for a video, that in all honesty, is quite refreshing as far as metal music videos go.
by the end the whole water/blur thing got a little played out, but its certainly more original than 90% of todays metal videos


----------



## preboha (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah, i was also expectin that it will disapear after some time but it is their video and still is superawsome


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 15, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> secondly, the water effect was lost on me, but im thinking it has something to do with "periphery is a new band blah about to break through blah" type theme. If i had never heard this band before and saw tis on television, i would be SCOURING the internet trying to get more information. some people see the band members and make assumptions and don't really look anymore.



If this was their intent, then they're even more genius than I first thought!


----------



## mortega76 (Apr 15, 2010)

Too bad the director(s) couldn't stop themselves from re-hashing an "old" concept of their own!

At least in this video you could see the "artist's" faces...



Is it just me or does this front man look like fatter version of Fred Durst?


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Apr 15, 2010)

i thought it was great, i love the fact that the whole band got love, not just the frontman.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree with pretty much everyone else. Cool shots and all, but after a while something could show up, dunno.

I really dig the new singer. I can't say if I prefer this one or Chris or Casey overall, but maybe Spencer gets a little ahead as far as growls are concerned (but I don't really care that much for growls in the first place, so...).


----------



## pineappleman (Apr 15, 2010)

Plug said:


> Meh, i didnt really feel either way toward the video. No offence to Misha or the guys at all when they read this comment. But from what i could tell it had no real concept behind it other than put a plastic screen infront of a camera and dribble water down it. They could have totally done something relevant to the Icarus theme, that would have been sick.
> 
> Awesome song, dont get me wrong. But i think the video lets it down a hell of a lot.


This. I am a HUGE fan of this band and this song. But I am not a fan of whoever directed this.


----------



## tr0n (Apr 15, 2010)

Come on, at least the band aren't playing in some abandoned warehouse like thousands of unoriginal and pointless videos.


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!


tr0n said:


> Come on, at least the band aren't playing in some abandoned warehouse like thousands of unoriginal and pointless videos.


This.
We obviously are poor and had to shoot a low budget vid, so concepts were out of the question, it was this or a warehouse vid and we chose this because like it or not you will still remember it and be able to pick it out of the mess of warehouse vids, plus the lack of being able to see us added this "mystique" effect which in my opinion could be a good thing so we decided to try it out!

We will do more videos in the future of course and they wont be like this one, but i think this one will serve its purpose quite well as it seems to have been doing already!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 15, 2010)

I liked the video. I like it whenever bands don't have it be a love fest with the singer. In fact, even though it doesn't fit with the video, at all, maybe take the Amon Amarth or 3 Inches of Blood approach to future videos, just because those are awesome.


----------



## Fred (Apr 15, 2010)

Ach. Site's not loading for me. .


----------



## Defsan (Apr 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> We obviously are poor and had to shoot a low budget vid, so concepts were out of the question, it was this or a warehouse vid and we chose this because like it or not you will still remember it and be able to pick it out of the mess of warehouse vids, plus the lack of being able to see us added this "mystique" effect which in my opinion could be a good thing so we decided to try it out!


You're right about that even though I like warehouse videos. However, if you ever do a Totla Mad video don't follow the same approach in blurring the band; let us see you play those solos!


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2010)

worry not!
actually we have a friend who is going to cut our poor asses a deal on a concept video.
we were thinking about Jetpacks Was Yes!, and this dude's work is incredible. If we can get the money together, we might try to shoot it this summer!


----------



## shockerate (Apr 15, 2010)

Pretty rad.


----------



## Groff (Apr 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> plus the lack of being able to see us added this "mystique" effect which in my opinion could be a good thing so we decided to try it out!



Plus when you guys get a new singer you won't have to change the video!

I'm just teasing you Bulby-poo  I like the video  especially since it's one of my favorite Periphery songs.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 15, 2010)

Groff said:


> Plus when you guys get a new singer you won't have to change the video!
> 
> I'm just teasing you Bulby-poo  I like the video  especially since it's one of my favorite Periphery songs.





Seriously though, given the constraints I think it's awesome


----------



## lefty robb (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been trying to access the video for over an hour and all I get is a timeout..


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 15, 2010)

me too dude, give it time i guess ^


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2010)

Periphery | &#8216;Icarus Live&#8217; | UVTV Heavy Metal Music Videos


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 15, 2010)

Randy said:


> Periphery | Icarus Live | UVTV Heavy Metal Music Videos



Web page loads, video does not.


----------



## NickB11 (Apr 15, 2010)

^^^^ Same here. Found it on youtube though. Here's the link  



I like the whole water concept...pretty sweet, and like others said, better than the warehouse.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 15, 2010)

finally found it on youtube since every other site that posted it seems to time out



watching it right now!

edit: DAMMIT!!!! beaten by a few minutes.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice job, I also liked the water idea. I think it was a well done performance video, especially on a budget. The video isn't all about the visuals, remember to crank the volume to fully enjoy haha.

edit: the more I watch it and the louder I turn up the volume the better it gets!!!!!!!


----------



## Espaul (Apr 15, 2010)

matt397 said:


> sorry Im confused, how does a band become mainstream and start writing mainstream material when there still underground ? I mean misha and the rest of periphery have been posting songs on there soundclick years before they got signed. as far as the type of material they put out they've, from what I understanded, turned down several offers before sumerian even approached them and even still they pretty much sculpted the deal so that A) they owned there own material and B) had exclusive creative control so ya know what I do hope they get huge or at least big enough to make some money at it. everyone has this convoluted idea that when you get big you sell out but you know as well as I do that we would all like to do this for a living and that means selling records and selling out concerts.



ye, they're still underground. There's a bit of an misunderstanding here. What I mean when I say mainstream is that their sound as a whole is sounding more and more like todays popular metal bands (a sound that is not necessarily good  ). I don't want periphery, a band with sooo much potential, to become metal by numbers. All I hear everywhere is how great they are and it don't seem as they get bad critique at all. I want to do my part to push it in the direction I want  sounds selfish, but we all want to have the opportunity to influence one of our favorite bands and make them go the direction we want don't we? 

Btw, Yes I really do hope they get so big that they can make a good living from it. I want more music, and that requires monnies


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 15, 2010)

Espaul said:


> ye, they're still underground. There's a bit of an misunderstanding here. What I mean when I say mainstream is that their sound as a whole is sounding more and more like todays popular metal bands (a sound that is not necessarily good  ). I don't want periphery, a band with sooo much potential, to become metal by numbers. All I hear everywhere is how great they are and it don't seem as they get bad critique at all. I want to do my part to push it in the direction I want  sounds selfish, but we all want to have the opportunity to influence one of our favorite bands and make them go the direction we want don't we?
> 
> Btw, Yes I really do hope they get so big that they can make a good living from it. I want more music, and that requires monnies



Dude, Icarus Lives was on soundclick literally years ago. Because today's trends have trended toward Periphery does not mean that Periphery are chasing trends. Light with vocals has been up for a long time as well, and it's in the same vein. 

So what is it exactly you're expecting of them? To abandon the sound they've forged for themselves because the mainstream has started to accept bands like Periphery?


----------



## DVRP (Apr 15, 2010)

twas a cool video, but not what i expected at all. i loved how alex was just given 'er the whole time


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2010)

Espaul said:


> ye, they're still underground. There's a bit of an misunderstanding here. What I mean when I say mainstream is that their sound as a whole is sounding more and more like todays popular metal bands (a sound that is not necessarily good  ). I don't want periphery, a band with sooo much potential, to become metal by numbers. All I hear everywhere is how great they are and it don't seem as they get bad critique at all. I want to do my part to push it in the direction I want  sounds selfish, but we all want to have the opportunity to influence one of our favorite bands and make them go the direction we want don't we?
> 
> Btw, Yes I really do hope they get so big that they can make a good living from it. I want more music, and that requires monnies



We do not push our music in any direction other than the direction that WE want. That has always been, still is and will always be the case. You are free to express yourself, but know that you will not influence our direction any more than the next guy, and that if anyone has influenced our direction in the past it has been because artistically we agreed with them and took it upon ourselves to let in their critique, not because someone posted a comment on a forum somewhere expressing their opinion. So im sorry to disappoint you, but there never has been an opportunity to influence us, now maybe that comes off as selfish to you, but we have always made the music that WE wanted to hear for OURSELVES and if people dig it, then that is our icing on the cake!


----------



## eventhetrees (Apr 15, 2010)

I just realized in the beginning when Alex leans over to turn up his amp....the amp isn't on, nor is anything plugged into it.... lol

After watching it in HD I like this video a lot, especially for being a low budget video it doesn't look cheap and it looks like something that should get air time!


----------



## lctdmf (Apr 15, 2010)

It was a decent video, better than the thousands of warehouse music videos. Good job.


----------



## Forresterc (Apr 15, 2010)

First, great low budget video. I feel like it could have done more with the water effects, instead of just using it as a "fog" effect around the band.

Second, at the beginning, from 16 till 24 seconds, it kinda looked crabcore, and i laughed.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> we have always made the music that WE wanted to hear for OURSELVES and if people dig it, then that is our icing on the cake!



If there's another legitimate reason to make music out there somewhere, I'm all ears, but to me, what you just said is the only way music _should_ be made. 

Well said.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 15, 2010)

Bulb out of curiosity was the water edited on top of you guys or were there like cameras behind them and you taped it?


Oh and if anyone asks or complains I would just go with this because it plain sounds bad ass and informed 



Default_M said:


> The water may be too do with the story of Icarus and Daedalus, when Icarus falls in to the sea after flying too close to the sun.



Its like saying *icarus lives* after falling into the sea, makes me picture a guy walking out from the ocean onto the shore heaps of water falling off em.


Anyways I enjoyed the music video regardless of the naysayers, ty for making it! Looking forward to the next


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 15, 2010)

Espaul said:


> ye, they're still underground. There's a bit of an misunderstanding here. What I mean when I say mainstream is that their sound as a whole is sounding more and more like todays popular metal bands (a sound that is not necessarily good  ). I don't want periphery, a band with sooo much potential, to become metal by numbers. All I hear everywhere is how great they are and it don't seem as they get bad critique at all. I want to do my part to push it in the direction I want  sounds selfish, but we all want to have the opportunity to influence one of our favorite bands and make them go the direction we want don't we?
> 
> Btw, Yes I really do hope they get so big that they can make a good living from it. I want more music, and that requires monnies



I'm confused as to why you're saying their sound is shifting more to the mainstream. Every song on the album has been up on Soundclick forever, some even with vocals. It's the same songs with a generally better mix


----------



## DigiV (Apr 15, 2010)

Not a fan of this. Still can't understand why some people get hard over it. It's basically a Meshuggah cover band with a punk pop singer. lol.


----------



## Necris (Apr 15, 2010)

Espaul said:


> I want to do my part to push it in the direction I want  sounds selfish


I have never understood the mentality of some fans that makes them think they have a say in the musical direction of a band simply because they buy the Albums or like the music, it's absolutely baffling . If you aren't involved in the writing process you have no say whatsoever.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

DigiV said:


> Not a fan of this. Still can't understand why some people get hard over it. It's basically a Meshuggah cover band with a punk pop singer. lol.



  

prepare for the neg rep bro. If you don't like it, you don't have to post such inflammatory remarks. Also, Meshuggah is awesome, and pop-punk is awesome. 

Alex flexes and deems you untrue. 

EDIT

and Taking back Sunday? Seriously, if Spence is similar to anybody, its Anthony Green from Circa Survive, but even then there is a clear difference.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Apr 15, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> I just realized in the beginning when Alex leans over to turn up his amp....the amp isn't on, nor is anything plugged into it.... lol
> 
> After watching it in HD I like this video a lot, especially for being a low budget video it doesn't look cheap and it looks like something that should get air time!



Where is the HD version of the video?


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 15, 2010)

I for one barely hear a Meshuggah influence beyond the guitar tone from way back in the day, and now that Misha re-recorded the album it feels like the only parallel with Meshuggah is that they are both playing heavy metal. It's different material, subject matter, creative direction, and the over-all goals of the music are different. When I listen to Periphery I feel something very different from when I'm listening to Meshuggah, I'm sure there are alot of people who agree.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## windu (Apr 15, 2010)

i dont get this whole messugah clone nonsense. everyone is influenced by something, and i have no doubt bulb is influenced by messugah, but i dont see it in there music. when i hear periphery i think of periphery, when i hear messugah i think of messugah, each has there unique style. 

now about the video, i love it, and the part i love the most is you cant really see any of the members so it kinda leaves this mysterious feel to it. keeps you watching the video. i really dig the video. effects are cool! and the more i listen to spencer the more iv fallen in love with his vocals. he really fits the music. and boy can he wail!


----------



## Benjo230 (Apr 15, 2010)

I dig it. As others have said it could've been better, albeit requiring a bigger budget to do so. 

Awesome song - great video - made me need to pee by the end though...


----------



## sethh (Apr 15, 2010)

for next time when you guys don't have too much of a budget but want a good video, i'd recommend finding a few film school students that love your music. i've seen a few videos right here in estonia made by poor-ass young students that trump this video by a mile. people like that sometimes have it all - the enthusiasm, ideas, technology, manpower and willingness to work for free.


----------



## scottro202 (Apr 15, 2010)

I  Spencer's vocals. I can see how some may like Chris's better, but Spencer's my fave 

Can't wait to get the album, preordered it Tuesday night


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Apr 15, 2010)

no matter that the concept was bad, the band is still in it's beginning stages. they are far from climaxing (as far as I can see) and have a long ways until their careers are over. i am sure they will have multiple videos in the future which is just another thing to look forward to.


----------



## Andii (Apr 15, 2010)

Reasons why this video is brilliant:

1. It was cheap as dirt and yet looks great, great enough to end up on your tv screen. Custom painted glass, water, white bedsheets, some lights and one(maybe more but not necessarily) HD camera is all it took.
2. It's not a warehouse video! In fact, it's something I've never seen done before. How rare is that any more?
3. The band is not visible. This is a good idea. If you could see the band I'd have to read a bunch of comments about their hair, what faces they are making, what they are wearing and who has the biggest bulge. So many silly things to distract from the song are eliminated.
4. You can listen closer with the simpler visual. Ever seen an elaborate video and practically missed the song? Whether you realize it or not you have probably missed out on a lot of details while ogling at this or that in some high budget fancy video. (Sometimes elaborate videos can be set at the pace of the song and it works though. Example Behemoth's Ov the Fire and the Void)


----------



## zindrome (Apr 15, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!
that video was the bomb
so simple yet so different
i like it when a band shoots a video thats different
even if its as simple as the water glass thing
loved it
i did wanna see the band but im sure we'll see em in the next vid


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> This.
> We obviously are poor and had to shoot a low budget vid, so concepts were out of the question, it was this or a warehouse vid and we chose this because like it or not you will still remember it and be able to pick it out of the mess of warehouse vids, plus the lack of being able to see us added this "mystique" effect which in my opinion could be a good thing so we decided to try it out!
> ...


This

I liked the video personally, the water effect makes it unique and leaves you pondering who is who, one of you needs to grow yer damn hair out...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 15, 2010)

DigiV said:


> Not a fan of this. Still can't understand why some people get hard over it. It's basically a Meshuggah cover band with a punk pop singer. lol.





Honestly whenever I listen to Periphery I think of Sikth way more than I think of Meshuggah. To me (and I like Meshuggah) Meshuggah is very dry, sterile, and mechanical sounding, which is nothing like Periphery.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

BULB?

i have two questions after watching this for the gajillionth time.

1) Are you guys plugged in?

2) Was this recorded with the Flip HD camera you took on tour?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 15, 2010)

I prefer the old version of the song (when there were no vocals over the clean bit at the beginning) but otherwise its pretty epic. I don't know what sort of concept you would go for in a future video, but I think a straight performance video to start with is always the best bet, even if people can't tell what you look like


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

^that brings about another good question...

Is SS.org the largest fan forum for periphery?


----------



## OwainXerath (Apr 15, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!! There was a HUGE danger of crabcore at the beginning. Anyone else notice that? LOL


----------



## Arsis (Apr 15, 2010)

Arsis said:


> I take it this is teh album audiomix? I like the older version much better. Has more balls to it IMO. The video is pretty sweet though.I'm happy for Periphery getting a video out there.



Thought I would mention, once I listen to it more the new mix is tighter than I was giving it credit for after the first hear.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!! There was a HUGE danger of crabcore at the beginning. Anyone else notice that?



yup.


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooh!!!!! There was a HUGE danger of crabcore at the beginning. Anyone else notice that? LOL



crabcore? seriously?!


----------



## OwainXerath (Apr 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> crabcore? seriously?!









NEARLY crabcore.


----------



## bulb (Apr 15, 2010)

i didnt realize that stance was crabcore, i guess metallica, meshuggah and lamb of god and all the other metal bands that have had that stance for the last 20 years are nearly crabcore also hahah! my bad!


----------



## Andii (Apr 15, 2010)

Come on guys... in order to properly crabcore one has to be so low that one's balls would be scraping the ground if not for the constricting girl jeans and move back and forth. I thought you would all know such things.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 15, 2010)

*sigh* *Periphery threads:* 1-2 douchenozzles make annoying, obviously trolling comments... 27 people continue to argue with them totally derailing the thread. Seriously you guys?!  Every Periphery thread I've opened in the past 2 weeks has turned out this way, DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS. 

Video is cool Misha, totally understand that you guys are on a budget and it works for what you guys wanted so I don't see the problem.  Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> i didnt realize that stance was crabcore, i guess metallica, meshuggah and lamb of god and all the other metal bands that have had that stance for the last 20 years are nearly crabcore also hahah! my bad!



Crabcores the much closer to the floor with the guitar hanging past your testicles so that it actually scrapes the floor as you sway side to side version of that stance 

No problems there


----------



## OwainXerath (Apr 15, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> *sigh* *Periphery threads:* 1-2 douchenozzles make annoying, obviously trolling comments... 27 people continue to argue with them totally derailing the thread. Seriously you guys?!  Every Periphery thread I've opened in the past 2 weeks has turned out this way, DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS.
> 
> Video is cool Misha, totally understand that you guys are on a budget and it works for what you guys wanted so I don't see the problem.  Looking forward to the next one!



Woooooooooah, sorry if what I said came off the wrong way, I'm not trolling (if you meant me). I love the song, it was my "going to work" song in the car even before it had vox. I'm getting the album as soon as it's available over here. I'm gonna nip it in the bud now...

Bulb, sorry if that came off the wrong way, I meant no offence. I thought the captital "Nearly" and the     would've got the point across that I was joking. I'm a fan, and was merely making off hand remarks. MY bad


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 15, 2010)

1.) Very small thing I was worried about before viewing. Many metal bands do not have their singers hold a microphone in their videos.

This concept is balls out retarded and it made me WAY happier than it should have that Periphery did not do this.

+100000000000000000000000



bulb said:


> We do not push our music in any direction other than the direction that WE want. That has always been, still is and will always be the case. You are free to express yourself, but know that you will not influence our direction any more than the next guy, and that if anyone has influenced our direction in the past it has been because artistically we agreed with them and took it upon ourselves to let in their critique, not because someone posted a comment on a forum somewhere expressing their opinion. So im sorry to disappoint you, but there never has been an opportunity to influence us, now maybe that comes off as selfish to you, but we have always made the music that WE wanted to hear for OURSELVES and if people dig it, then that is our icing on the cake!



2.) Fucking right on to making music for yourself and no one else. It's okay to voice opinions, but don't expect to trigger some sort of internet philosopher epiphany so they start writing what you want to hear.

+100000000000000000000000 more.


----------



## Kruxx (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome video, i dug the water effect i don't think I've ever seen that in a music video before. I love that bloody song its got such a cool groove to it.

About this band sounding like Meshuggah, i really don't hear it at all, other then both bands being rather heavy and having the ability to write good tight catchy songs, i think their sounds are worlds apart.

On a side note, i was watching a video interview with Gene Hoglan the other day on Blabbermouth(the horror!) and he said some very nice things about the drummer in this band, i thought that was very cool hehe.


----------



## ManBeast (Apr 15, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> *sigh* *Periphery threads:* 1-2 douchenozzles make annoying, obviously trolling comments... 27 people continue to argue with them totally derailing the thread. Seriously you guys?!  Every Periphery thread I've opened in the past 2 weeks has turned out this way, DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS.
> 
> Video is cool Misha, totally understand that you guys are on a budget and it works for what you guys wanted so I don't see the problem.  Looking forward to the next one!



I think people get more defensive because band members post here, so you better not have any dissenting opinions and just follow along with the groupthink.

As for the video, I think the next logical step if the band wants their faces to be anonymous is either face paint or masks.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 15, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> Woooooooooah, sorry if what I said came off the wrong way, I'm not trolling (if you meant me). I love the song, it was my "going to work" song in the car even before it had vox. I'm getting the album as soon as it's available over here. I'm gonna nip it in the bud now...
> 
> Bulb, sorry if that came off the wrong way, I meant no offence. I thought the captital "Nearly" and the     would've got the point across that I was joking. I'm a fan, and was merely making off hand remarks. MY bad



I don't think Matt was talking about you


----------



## matt397 (Apr 15, 2010)

DigiV said:


> Not a fan of this. Still can't understand why some people get hard over it. It's basically a Meshuggah cover band with a punk pop singer. lol.




Ive heard other people before compare periphery to meshuggah and to be honest I really just dont get it. I mean is it cause they use polyrythms ? or maybe its cause they have more than one guitarist ? oh Ive got it maybes its cause like sweaters ?! really if thats considered as a legitimate comparison than you could say that about any other band in that genre or any other genre for that matter. an if you dont like it than why bother coming on here an saying anything at all ? you dont see me going onto celine dion threads talking about how she sounds/looks like a pitbull lickin piss off a cactus now do you ?


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 15, 2010)

OwainXerath said:


> NEARLY crabcore.



He's maybe 1/3 of the way there.






It's more like karate-monkey-core!


----------



## ManBeast (Apr 15, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> He's maybe 1/3 of the way there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 awesome gif


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 15, 2010)

hahah busted that myth. 
On a related note, I saw Ben Weinman do about 2-5 seconds of legit crab stance complete with swaying motion when they played toronto last summer. Im not sure if he knew it was against the 'core code'. If he does it again in australia, lightly tap him on the shoulder or notify the public if this happens lol. It's all good though, you would be hard pressed to find a metal band that has that much fucking energy onstage, good luck to Periphery haha, go extra crazy.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 15, 2010)

bulb said:


> i didnt realize that stance was crabcore, i guess metallica, meshuggah and lamb of god and all the other metal bands that have had that stance for the last 20 years are nearly crabcore also hahah! my bad!


I do believe misha just owned 95% of this entire board...


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 16, 2010)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2010)

Great video.


----------



## Harry (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats on getting the video out Bulb! I look forward to hearing the album too when I get it in the mail


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2010)

Video looks sweet, and fits the mood of the song perfectly


----------



## SPBY (Apr 16, 2010)

Just wondering why they're using 2228's instead of say, 1527's or RGD7's or some other prestige 7? Isn't this in drop G# on a 7?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 16, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Just wondering why they're using 2228's instead of say, 1527's or RGD7's or some other prestige 7? Isn't this in drop G# on a 7?



Bulb said that was the only Ibanez he had to do the shoot with on another thread.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 16, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Just wondering why they're using 2228's instead of say, 1527's or RGD7's or some other prestige 7? Isn't this in drop G# on a 7?



because those are the bands guitars, and they don't own any of the guitars you mention.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 16, 2010)

So I went back and watched this video and I loved it! 
I also, like the screamer it's something different and I like it. I think he fits very well with Periphery. Awesome video Bulb!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 16, 2010)

bulb said:


> worry not!
> actually we have a friend who is going to cut our poor asses a deal on a concept video.
> we were thinking about Jetpacks Was Yes!, and this dude's work is incredible. If we can get the money together, we might try to shoot it this summer!



awesome. personally i really liked it, I thought it was a good idea to run the theme throughout. Its not as predictable, and thats a good thing. and good news  we shall look forward to that. Personally i think you should do a video for zyglrox. I love that song! glad to see everything is going well. And congrats on the Ibanez endorsement!


----------



## Forresterc (Apr 16, 2010)

bulb said:


> i didnt realize that stance was crabcore, i guess metallica, meshuggah and lamb of god and all the other metal bands that have had that stance for the last 20 years are nearly crabcore also hahah! my bad!



We're just bustin your balls man. Excellent job with the video.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 16, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> awesome. personally i really liked it, I thought it was a good idea to run the theme throughout. Its not as predictable, and thats a good thing. and good news  we shall look forward to that. Personally i think you should do a video for zyglrox. I love that song! glad to see everything is going well. And congrats on the Ibanez endorsement!


 
THIS ! ^ Zyglrox would be so awesome


----------



## Cynic (Apr 16, 2010)

Video for Totla Mad please.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Apr 16, 2010)

Plug said:


> Meh, i didnt really feel either way toward the video. No offence to Misha or the guys at all when they read this comment. But from what i could tell it had no real concept behind it other than put a plastic screen infront of a camera and dribble water down it. They could have totally done something relevant to the Icarus theme, that would have been sick.
> 
> Awesome song, dont get me wrong. But i think the video lets it down a hell of a lot.



I totally agree. I was definitely expecting a bit more.

EDIT- In retrospect, after watching it again while thinking outside the box a little more... I can appreciate the artistic standpoint. It's different hasn't been done before. All in all, not bad! I'm sure the budget wasn't that of michael jackson's "scream" but you guys did something creative with that. Kudos \m/


----------



## mondertonian (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, i sure don't mind the water effects at all. Reminds me of me salivating over the song. Also, first post, whoa. Is this the right place for this?


----------



## meisterjager (Apr 16, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> BULB?
> 
> i have two questions after watching this for the gajillionth time.
> 
> ...


 
Do the Flip HD cameras really look that good? That's impressive!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Apr 16, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Video for Totla Mad please.


 
I second this. Probably my favorite track on the album, mega epic fucking chorus. Just film you guys bouncin' and groovin' to that jam. It would be a great followup video.



I smell MTV. In a good way. Not that reality show type poor concept way. Like, some Jamie Jasta pretending he's been a fan of you guys forever, even predating your existance.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 16, 2010)

Can't wait for the album haha. 

So did you guys just get your entire rig, go into a room that's kinda white / blue like and record some stances and shizzle?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 16, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Do the Flip HD cameras really look that good? That's impressive!



I have no idea. Its possible my post could be seen as offensive, but i was SUPER impressed by the shots taken from the tour diaries.

If it was directed and produced like it says in the credits, then i imagine there were some more expensive cameras used. 

can you shed some light Bulb?

hahaha that was accidental.


----------



## concertjunkie (Apr 16, 2010)

Andii said:


> Reasons why this video is brilliant:
> 
> 3. The band is not visible. This is a good idea. If you could see the band I'd have to read a bunch of comments about their hair, what faces they are making, what they are wearing and *who has the biggest bulge*. So many silly things to distract from the song are eliminated.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 16, 2010)

everybody's first video is a bit underdone, its just kinda the way the bussiness works, i guess. but overall, the video doesnt take away from the awesome music so it gets a thumbs up from me! on top of that, they have a whole album to pull from and make more, so im sure we'll see something savage in the near future. 

btw, ITS ABOUT FUCKING TIME. glad bulb and the boys are getting the real show on the road, its been a looooooooong time coming


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2010)

It was definitely _not_ the Flip HD camera. It's pro shot, with pro cameras. 

The Flip HD looks decent, but not that good, and they don't handle low-light well.


----------



## Tybanez (Apr 16, 2010)

I liked the video. The song on the other hand, kicks much ass!!!


----------



## zindrome (Apr 16, 2010)

No way the Flip cams shoot that good.
Despite the smaller budget that looks pro shot

Its such an awesome video
and here's another thing. its going to stay unique cos I'm pretty sure no one else is gonna try to emulate this for their MV. cos it'll instantly be an Icarus Lives rip off!
two birds with one stone!!
Great job guys! and if any thread deserves a headbanging bulb it would be this one!!


----------



## Espaul (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm actually beeing neg repped for expressing my opinion. This is a forum guys. It's allowed to say things that doesn't make people think you're on the happy pill.

To misha, it's absolutely the reason why you should make music. But as you say, if some guys says something to that you would agree upon, you might take it in. I just shared my opinion, and there might have been a chance you would agree. I couldn't know beforehand.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 16, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> Do the Flip HD cameras really look that good? That's impressive!



yeah, it's good. BUT only when there is enough light, otherwise it's just a fuzzy mess.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 16, 2010)

That's really cool. Nice twist on what would otherwise be typical.

But it looks like y'all wanna do the crab soooo badly! Just give in!


----------



## Xanithon (Apr 17, 2010)

I absolutely love the video - i think its amazing and the water on glass effects look really cool.

BTW +1 for next vid being Totla Mad or Zyglrox


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 17, 2010)

why is he only using the 8 for the solo?


i wish they would of stayed instrumental.


----------



## PnKnG (Apr 17, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> why is he only using the 8 for the solo?
> 
> 
> i wish they would of stayed instrumental.



Guess not everyone has heard the news yet.
All 3 Guys are endorsed by Ibanez now. Someone said that Misha has it as a backup on tour. I guess he has been given the guitar untill his LACS is done.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 17, 2010)

When there is money there needs to be an epic video for all new materials xD

Such a good song, even the people I've showed it to who cant stand distortion like it!

Man now I'm all impatient for the CD again! GET TO MY HOUSE ALREADY!


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 17, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> why is he only using the 8 for the solo?



He used it for the whole video, not just the solo.



PnKnG said:


> Guess not everyone has heard the news yet.
> All 3 Guys are endorsed by Ibanez now. Someone said that Misha has it as a backup on tour. I guess he has been given the guitar untill his LACS is done.



AFAIK, they haven't recieved anything from Ibanez yet, the RG2228 probably belongs to one of the guys in the band if not Misha himself, and it seemed more like a backup for whoever had trouble first, since they only had the RG2228 and Vigier 6-string as backups for all 3 guys


----------



## Colton165 (Apr 17, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Guess not everyone has heard the news yet.
> All 3 Guys are endorsed by Ibanez now. Someone said that Misha has it as a backup on tour. I guess he has been given the guitar untill his LACS is done.


Misha has HAD a 2228.


----------



## PnKnG (Apr 17, 2010)

@eleven59 and @colton165:
Ok, didn't know that. I have only known of Micha's Vgier, Blackmachine and Carvin so far.
Guess we all learn new thinks every day


----------



## kmanick (Apr 17, 2010)

this made me spit up my drink
that was f'n funny!
I am really liking this new singer ............a lot, I think good things are coming your way guys 
video is "good enough", really good for a low budget type of thing, but more importantly the song sounds great.
I can't see the water effect driving around in my car.
I can hear how badass this sounds though



Customisbetter said:


> BULB?
> 
> i have two questions after watching this for the gajillionth time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 17, 2010)

On the topic of Periphery starting to make it, I'd like to point out that every single time I visit someone's facebook page, one of the ads on the right is advertising the album, which is released. (16th mofo's  ) But it kind of scares me that we could lose our beloved Periphery to the masses, I wouldn't be surprised to see this video on an Aus MTV style show at least once a day.  I'm a selfish bastard I know.


----------



## biggness (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats Mr Mansoor and Co. 

I am happy for you guys. It is about time the rest of the world hears the band that is mostly responsible in how modern music sounds now. 

On a side note, for the love of God, please share some of your AxeFx settings.  Or at least give some pointers. Some highly detailed pointers 

For real dawg... lol


----------



## metalvince333 (Apr 17, 2010)

my top 5 for a video:
1-All New Materials
2-Buttersnips
3-Zyglrox
4-The Letter Experiment
5-Light


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 17, 2010)

I think The Letter Experiment deserves to be the next Periphery video. Isn't it the oldest Periphery song besides Next Please, Friends and Family and other songs they didn't put on the album? Plus it kicks ass and sounds like it could go to a movie


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Apr 18, 2010)

biggness said:


> I am happy for you guys. It is about time the rest of the world hears the band that is mostly responsible in how modern music sounds now.



...seriously?


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Apr 18, 2010)

biggness said:


> It is about time the rest of the world hears the band that is mostly responsible in how modern music sounds now.



Ha! I WISH this were true! Then mainstream metal wouldn't be so horrid.

*coughadaytorememberbringmetothehorizoncough*


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought it was a cool video. Metal music videos have huge potential to be epic fail these days since the whole "Tough guy screaming in the camera, guitarists making constipated faces, bassist trying to look moody and mysterious while the drummer makes blow job faces" thing totally sucks. Add in an abandoned warehouse / dusty backlot / abandoned house and you have a typical metal video.

For a first video, this is great. Great song, great video, and they can only get better


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 18, 2010)

I would have liked some occasional shots that weren't behind the wet screen, just for those changes. But all in all I think it was good, and it fits in with the aesthetic of the album.


----------



## Default_M (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone else listened to the sampler so much that when they get to the end of the chorus in this video they expect it to go in to the next song?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 18, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Finally. Time for them to get huge.



...because they fucking _deserve_ it. Damn, it's been a long time coming just to get here!!

I love this video, not because it's so artistically conceived and directed, but because it's THE FIRST FREAKING PERIPHERY VIDEO!!!!  Plus, a really nice, clear hearing of what the album will sound like. 

Bulb&Co, nice job! Pleeeease come back to NC asap!



...am I a fanboy? Guess I am. Deal with it. 





Edit: Am I the only one who keeps expecting to hear the laughter after that first little tapped part?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 18, 2010)

Default_M said:


> Has anyone else listened to the sampler so much that when they get to the end of the chorus in this video they expect it to go in to the next song?



Yeah, I did that at the show too xD


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 18, 2010)

(ive never heard this band before now)
this is a really good band! they mix a meshuggah-ish guitar feel with idk maybe post-hardcore? whatever you call it I love it. 

this is a pretty good video. It goes well with the song and kind of puts you in a mindset, if you know what i mean. 

the only thing i didnt like about the video was the water effect. Its a cool effect, but if i were the director i wouldn't have used it the entire time. During a chorus or something I would have loved to see the band, maybe with water raining down on them or something along those lines.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright, post 10,000,000,000,000 in this thread.

Water thing got fucking OLD after about 30 seconds. It pissed me off that I couldn't see SHIT the entire video. The only detail I picked out was the RG2228 during the solo.

I love these boys to death, but that was fucking lame


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 18, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Alright, post 10,000,000,000,000 in this thread.
> 
> Water thing got fucking OLD after about 30 seconds. It pissed me off that I couldn't see SHIT the entire video. The only detail I picked out was the RG2228 during the solo.
> 
> I love these boys to death, but that was fucking lame



my point exactly
it would have been cool to start it out with though, or maybe a bridge effect, but not the whole song


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 18, 2010)

alexmurphy said:


> my point exactly
> it would have been cool to start it out with though, or maybe a bridge effect, but not the whole song



just to harp on it some more, since I'm in a shitty mood and need to vent, I really don't like the new vocalist. His growling voice is horrible. The last guy was better.


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 18, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> just to harp on it some more, since I'm in a shitty mood and need to vent, I really don't like the new vocalist. His growling voice is horrible. The last guy was better.



well this is the only song ive actually heard by the band so i wouldnt know either way

would you like to recommend a better song?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 18, 2010)

alexmurphy said:


> well this is the only song ive actually heard by the band so i wouldnt know either way
> 
> would you like to recommend a better song?



Youtube is crawling with periphery stuff...the old versions of light might still be on bulb's soundclick page.

old versions of Light, Walk, and Icarus lives should be all over hte place if you look hard enough.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 18, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Guess not everyone has heard the news yet.
> All 3 Guys are endorsed by Ibanez now. Someone said that Misha has it as a backup on tour. I guess he has been given the guitar untill his LACS is done.



yea we talked after we played one night and he was talking about his Ibanez..and ive read the thread about the endorsement..

i just mean, why the 8 though? are they even using them now/again/for this few songs?


----------



## Mexi (Apr 18, 2010)

why the 8? cause its the only Ibanez bulb has, and it actually suited the vid quite well


----------



## matt397 (Apr 18, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Youtube is crawling with periphery stuff...the old versions of light might still be on bulb's soundclick page.
> 
> old versions of Light, Walk, and Icarus lives should be all over hte place if you look hard enough.



dont forget the zyglrox buttersnips and icarus playthroughs on youtube.


----------



## chadpetit (Apr 18, 2010)

horrible


----------



## Despised_0515 (Apr 18, 2010)

You guys can cry all you want about not being able to see them but this is DIRECTED towards people who have never even heard of Periphery before. As stated before, someone is gonna see this video on TV and think "Hey! I dig them! I've gotta know who they are!" and look them up.

When you look at it like that, I think it's brilliant.

Obviously as a long-time fan, it initially annoyed me but take a step back guys.


Can't wait for the next video, Misha!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 18, 2010)

^ +1 dude 
Bring on the light


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> You guys can cry all you want about not being able to see them but this is DIRECTED towards people who have never even heard of Periphery before. As stated before, someone is gonna see this video on TV and think "Hey! I dig them! I've gotta know who they are!" and look them up.
> 
> When you look at it like that, I think it's brilliant.
> 
> ...



+20


----------



## ManBeast (Apr 18, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> You guys can cry all you want about not being able to see them but this is DIRECTED towards people who have never even heard of Periphery before. As stated before, someone is gonna see this video on TV and think "Hey! I dig them! I've gotta know who they are!" and look them up.
> 
> When you look at it like that, I think it's brilliant.
> 
> ...



Like I said earlier, if that's what they're going for the next logical step is face paint or masks.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 18, 2010)

^They are all too cute for masks.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 18, 2010)

ManBeast said:


> Like I said earlier, if that's what they're going for the next logical step is face paint or masks.



We heard you. So clever. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^They are all too cute for masks.


----------



## ManBeast (Apr 18, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> We heard you. So clever. Pat yourself on the back.


Its actually not so clever, bands that want the music to speak for itself or create intrigue have done it before


----------



## jeremyb (Apr 18, 2010)

I think its awesome, really nice production and something quite unique!!


----------



## windu (Apr 18, 2010)

MerlinTKD said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i do too, infact everytime the part comes up i laugh and feel like a fool when i dont hear the song do the same thing lol


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2010)

windu said:


> i do too, infact everytime the part comes up i laugh and feel like a fool when i dont hear the song do the same thing lol



I hate when I catch myself doing that.


----------



## DanielKRego (Apr 19, 2010)

Video style was really unique, but I kinda got bored within two minutes, it got a bit too repetitive. I suppose the novelty of the shooting style wore off too soon. 

Also, maybe this is just me, but I'd love to see them playing clearly. There's always a lot to learn from videos of your favourite musicians playing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a strange feeling that we'll be "seeing" them in more videos soon.


----------



## Severance (Apr 19, 2010)

So i found myself watching this again today to lul hard at the fact someone on metal injection posted a comment saying "sounds like linkin park". Just thought I'd share.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 19, 2010)

i love the video and find it funny how orange cabs/engl's/rg2228's/misha's all are very obvious behind poor visibility. periphery is fucking awesome...the vocalist doesn't suck IMO but is actually incredibly good and basically perfect for the format. i WILL be buying the cd tomarrow and beating my prick mercilessly to it.


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 19, 2010)

DanielRego said:


> Video style was really unique, but I kinda got bored within two minutes, it got a bit too repetitive. I suppose the novelty of the shooting style wore off too soon.
> 
> Also, maybe this is just me, but I'd love to see them playing clearly. There's always a lot to learn from videos of your favourite musicians playing.



I felt the same way.

Also, I'm guessing Misha was using his 2228 because he ''had'' to due to the sponsorship with Ibanez? I quite digged how you could see the Orange cab, it gave an awesome contrast XD


----------



## sol niger 333 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dug the video for sure that is one of my favourite Periphery songs. Casey Sabol wrote the vocals for that one I'm pretty sure though. 

I dug it but this guys voice thins out real quick when he starts stretching his range, it could be the mic they are using or something. Also not feeling his distorted voice either, no body or projection, it sounds kinda weak and constricted/confined. I'd still rate him over Chris for sure though.

To be honest I just wish Casey hadn't jumped ship man. That dudes approach is about as original as it comes as far as vocalists go but I suppose they just gotta move on. I also really liked the first singers' scream (Jake?) but he seemed kinda one dimensional. Can't have it all though can you!! The new guy definitely has a stunning range and mad potential, will still pick the disc up if I see it


----------



## Jogeta (Apr 19, 2010)

awesome song
awesome video
awesome band

/ thread


----------



## MikeH (Apr 19, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> I felt the same way.
> 
> Also, I'm guessing Misha was using his 2228 because he ''had'' to due to the sponsorship with Ibanez? I quite digged how you could see the Orange cab, it gave an awesome contrast XD



He didn't necessarily _have_ to. But figured it would look good on his endorsement with Ibanez. And seeing as the 2228 is his only ibby, he used that.


----------



## Default_M (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it not possible for people outside of the US to buy Captain On?
I'm in the UK, went on to itunes this morning and the album isn't released until 3rd of May, but Captain On isn't in the tracklisting anyway.
Tried to access the itunes US store, but as I thought it doesn't work.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure about that but I'm kinda bummed, I ordered two of the cd packages and was planning on buying "Captain On" and "Ragtime Dandies" on iTunes but when I just checked they don't have the option to "buy" just those tracks? Under price it just says "Album Only" which I guess is iTunes way of forcing you to buy the whole album to be allowed to get those songs. Racecar says the same thing which is odd since that's on the normal album as well....? Bummer. 


EDIT: Fuck it, might as well throw a little more cash their way, I have $30 sitting in my iTunes account anyways.   I will say it is lame that iTunes won't let you buy JUST those songs though, but whatever my cds won't be here for a few more days anyways and I'm in the mood for some Periphery today!


----------



## DanielKRego (Apr 20, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> He didn't necessarily _have_ to. But figured it would look good on his endorsement with Ibanez. And seeing as the 2228 is his only ibby, he used that.



Actually if it's an endorsement, he was probably required by the contract with Ibanez to use an Ibby. But I'm not too sure, if he hasn't received an endorsement-sponsored instrument from Ibanez yet.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 20, 2010)

^Bulb said they did it voluntarily a couple times.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 20, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Not sure about that but I'm kinda bummed, I ordered two of the cd packages and was planning on buying "Captain On" and "Ragtime Dandies" on iTunes but when I just checked they don't have the option to "buy" just those tracks? Under price it just says "Album Only" which I guess is iTunes way of forcing you to buy the whole album to be allowed to get those songs. Racecar says the same thing which is odd since that's on the normal album as well....? Bummer.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Fuck it, might as well throw a little more cash their way, I have $30 sitting in my iTunes account anyways.   I will say it is lame that iTunes won't let you buy JUST those songs though, but whatever my cds won't be here for a few more days anyways and I'm in the mood for some Periphery today!



That's weird, since "Captain On" was available as a single download for me (I've got it  ). "Ragtime Dandies" is featured on the CD version at the end of "Icarus Lives", they just separated it on iTunes so people who only wanted "Icarus Lives" wouldn't have to hear "Ragtime Dandies" every time


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 21, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> That's weird, since "Captain On" was available as a single download for me (I've got it  ). "Ragtime Dandies" is featured on the CD version at the end of "Icarus Lives", they just separated it on iTunes so people who only wanted "Icarus Lives" wouldn't have to hear "Ragtime Dandies" every time



It is entirely possible that iTunes in Canada is run differently but I checked again last night, it is grayed out and says "Album Only".


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't even have Captain On in Australian iTunes  And the 16th release date was useless as iTunes didn't put it up till the 20th anyway.


----------



## Default_M (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope you can buy it separately in the UK because I've no interest at all in buying the full album from itunes since I've pre-ordered the CD.


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 21, 2010)

why the fuck did someone neg my rep?


apparently i am not allowed to have an opinion on this board?

all i said is i like instrument periphery. i didnt say anything condescending. and i also asked why he was using the 8. i didnt see clearly he played it the whole video.

i didnt know if periphery were playing bulbs 8 string tunes or not..i dont really follow the band. and i was just thrown off by the 8 to everyones 7s.

definitely not something i need to get negged for with the comment "oh shut up."


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 21, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> That's weird, since "Captain On" was available as a single download for me (I've got it  ). "Ragtime Dandies" is featured on the CD version at the end of "Icarus Lives", they just separated it on iTunes so people who only wanted "Icarus Lives" wouldn't have to hear "Ragtime Dandies" every time



Apparently (according to several Canadian and US folks on the board) it has been established that Canadian iTunes will let you purchase Captain On as a single, but the US version requires you to buy the whole album.  Also, the US version (not sure about Canadian iTunes) has it spelled "Captin On"... fail.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> definitely not something i need to get negged for with the comment "oh shut up."



While I agree, it's not worth getting that bent over.


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 22, 2010)

Although Im more of a Bulb fan than Periphery, the video wasnt too bad. I did enjoy the start and it got a little (only a little) repetitive towards the end but it was still very nice.

Kinda reminds me of Mudvaynes "Dig" video... a nice bright metal video when everyone else was in warehouses/hangers/caves...etc...


Lastly, although its probably not the best thread to ask in.. but will Bulb have to remove his non-ibanez videos from his Youtube later on once the whole endorsement thingy flows through?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 22, 2010)

^I doubt it. He said they are still allowed to own other guitars for studio and whatnot. the LACS are for Live i think.


----------



## inflames1919 (Apr 22, 2010)

The best part of the Periphery album are those few seconds of awesomeness that Casey appears in on the song "Racecar". God damn, that guy had such a versatile voice. Cant blame Periphery though, guy just wanted to move on. Maybe im the only one who thinks the new singer just doesnt fit in as well as the previous guys. Just keep thinking what might have been with Casey and then also Chris. Great album none the less.


----------



## Forresterc (Apr 22, 2010)

Severance said:


> So i found myself watching this again today to lul hard at the fact someone on metal injection posted a comment saying "sounds like linkin park". Just thought I'd share.



lol, i find people on youtube saying they're a Meshuggah rip-off. People don't hear very well do they?


----------



## Nats (Apr 22, 2010)

Forresterc said:


> lol, i find people on youtube saying they're a Meshuggah rip-off. People don't hear very well do they?



they're only saying that because they obviously haven't heard sikth yet


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah Spencer sounds JUST like Kidman.


----------

